# New Video - Whitman Tug Pensacola



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Rainy day today....gave me a chance to edit some of the video I shot this fall!:thumbsup:

http://vimeo.com/32379404


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Scott, it makes me feel like I was there......


----------



## Centsless (Nov 15, 2011)

Great Video!!! Spotted several flat fish. Very Cool!!!!


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

As always great video.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet video. Just moved to the top of my to dive list.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video, I remember when that tug was completely in tack and had just sunk. That is if it's what we called the lost tug because it sank unintentionally when being taken to Fort Walton. :thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Great video, I remember when that tug was completely in tack and had just sunk. That is if it's what we called the lost tug because it sank unintentionally when being taken to Fort Walton. :thumbup:


 I just did a little more research, and Yes, this is the "lost tug" .....I also found instances of it called the "whitman" and "mad dog" .....don't know which is correct.
I found Whiteman as well, but it's offshore. ....hope I have not mis-identified the wreck....its just what I had it labeled as from what ever source I got it from.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I've fished the Whitman tug a few time and it's in 300ft of water. I didn't know you guys dove that deep.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

chris a said:


> I've fished the Whitman tug a few time and it's in 300ft of water. I didn't know you guys dove that deep.


read post just above yours..... Whitman vs whiteman. ....the whitman isn't that deep, but I do dive that deep on other wrecks.:thumbsup: I think the deeper tug might be a good place to go next!


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

good work Scott


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome video. Everything I have seen of your is great.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice video Scott, just as I remembered it. Minus a couple fish of course...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

K-man said:


> Nice video Scott, just as I remembered it. Minus a couple fish of course...


 Yea, you and Clint DID leave with a few just before I got down there!:yes:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmmmmm Scamp, Flounder and Sheepshead as I recall...


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Great video and HD quality. 

Well since I don't dive myself, I have wondered if the Lionfish has made it's way to our part of the GOM. 

No more wondering! At around 30 second mark there the damn beast was hiding by the wreck!

Please tell me you or dive buddy speared that thing!?

Lots of life on that wreck. 

Thanks.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

JMB, I remember that me, firefish, and K-man killed several that day but I am afraid we will still lose the war.... they are reproducing at a rate that we cant stop... we kill as many as we can though as I hope everybody else does as well....


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Figured y'all may have taken some. I know states and the US govt are encouraging people to kill all they can. 

Unfortunately, you are right about it being a losing battle. Kind of like wild hogs too. 

The thing I don't understand is how they remain in "check" in the Pacific. From what I understand about why they are "un-checked" in the Atlantic, Carribean, and now GOM is that there are no natural predators of Lionfish here. 

What eats them in the Pacific? Anyone know?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

man cool video. my 7 year old was here watching it with me and he went crazy. He instantly said "dad we should have went and fished there and took all those fish to the fishing rodeo and we would have won every category!" lol. he sees the big picture though!!!! Better than can we play Wii!!!!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks! Glad everyone have been enjoying the video. I do try to make each one a little better than the last.......so the next one will take some work.
PS: if anyone missed the other videos they can all be found at www.firefishvideo.com .


----------

